# Biblical Quote ?



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Is there a short quote from the bible that might go well with "Chelsey, we believe?

Something along the lines of; "As you believe, so shall it be" or something similar.

So far the closest I know is John Chapter14 verse 12, but that is a little long. Is there anything shorter?

Thanks, -JAW-


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Luke 8-50 "Don't be afraid; just believe and she will be healed."


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

Matthew 21:22
"If you believe, you will receive whatever you ask for in prayer."


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Jaw,

You can go to www.bible.com and use their keyword search to find verses with a specific word, like "believe" in them. You can even select which version of the Bible you want to use for the search.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Here are a few that I found in the New International Version (NIV):

Mark 9:23 (NIV): "Everything is possible for him who believes." 

Matthew 8:13 (NIV): Then Jesus said to the centurion, "Go! It will be done just as you believed it would." And his servant was healed at that very hour. 

Luke 8:50 (NIV): Hearing this, Jesus said to Jairus, "Don't be afraid; just believe, and she will be healed." 

John 6:47 (NIV): I tell you the truth, he who believes has everlasting life.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

*Here is what I ended up with*

From a Greek biblical text:

As you believe, so shall it be done!

Όπως θεωρείτε, έτσι θα γίνεϊ

Which I turned into:








:rybka:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------

